

Ask HN: What is the best HN Open Source variant? - jermaink

I´m currently involved in a small project where we try to improve the diffusion of innovations in a clinical setting. In our discussions, it turned out that a "little HN for doctors and researchers" might be a good approach worth trying.<p>My question here: What is the best and most simple HN OS variant out there and how far does HN welcome to use these?
======
roopeshv
<https://github.com/reddit/reddit> reddit source code is available for anyone
interested in building something similar. should be more full featured than HN

------
bndr
As far as I know, HN is open source: <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.tar>

~~~
xauronx
But a terrible idea to actually use

------
charlieirish
Telescope: <http://telesc.pe/>

